# Replace and/or fix this paring knife?



## elana (Jun 18, 2019)

I don't let people touch my good knives. I have this Chefmate paring knife that I like, but I don't consider it a good kinfe. I'm not sure where I got it (could have bought it at a store or it could have come from an old roommate in college lol). Well some friends were over cooking at some point in the past 6 months and somebody must have decided to use it to open a can or something and bent the tip:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/SXbVjAYZAXRkrYGD7

I tried to use pliers to straighten it out but you can see it's still bent. Shortly after "the incident", I decided to buy a set of cheap knives from Ikea and now nobody is allowed to touch a knife that doesn't say "Ikea" on it.

I wanted to buy a better paring knife anyway, but I like the profile of this one. I like the straight edge w/ the straight angled tip, and I really like the heft in the handle. Any suggestions on similar paring knives? Budget up to $100 for a good one but prefer less. Looking only for stainless.

Also if anyone knows a way to properly fix this one, please let me know.


----------



## osakajoe (Jun 18, 2019)

To fix a bent tip you need to file/grind it off. Then resharpen your life choices, er I mean knife. 

If looking to replace, Kasumi paring knife? Probably still over the budget but only one that comes to my mind with a flat profile


----------



## Brontes (Jun 18, 2019)

The profile is not exact, though I think these paring knives tick off some the boxes. I own multiple of the 2 3/4" knives. Great for in hand paring.

https://www.thebestthings.com/knives/sabatier_nogent.htm


----------



## SeattleBen (Jun 18, 2019)

Not dead flat looking like what you had but the JKI paring knives are about as cheap as they get and I'm sure that if Jon's selling them they're good.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-120mm-paring-knife


----------



## elana (Jun 18, 2019)

I found the Kasumi on Amazon and it's beyond my budget. But Amazon then had this Shun in a list of similar items. Thoughts? 


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00QU8GL6S/ref=psdcmw_289859_t3_B000RI9OHU




osakajoe said:


> To fix a bent tip you need to file/grind it off. Then resharpen your life choices, er I mean knife.
> 
> If looking to replace, Kasumi paring knife? Probably still over the budget but only one that comes to my mind with a flat profile


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jun 19, 2019)

Henckels makes a sheepsfoot paring knife, they call it “kudamono.” I believe there is a Miyabi version too, maybe in a better steel and thinner. Flat profile although the tip isn’t pointy. I have the Henckels and full disclosure, don’t use it at all. I’ve also seen one with exactly the blade shape of yours in an old Chicago Cutlery set or similar.


----------



## osakajoe (Jun 19, 2019)

Kudamono means fruit in Japanese, so they probably mean fruit knife


----------



## elana (Jun 19, 2019)

Someone I know pointed me to the miyabi kaizen kudamono which I was also considering, but like you said it doesn't have a pointy tip. Not a big deal, I don't think. It's VG-10 steel which is fine for me. Not sure how it compares to the Shun I listed above, which is cheaper. 

https://www.zwilling.com/us/miyabi-kaizen-3.5-inch-kudamono-paring-knife/34181-093.html



GorillaGrunt said:


> Henckels makes a sheepsfoot paring knife, they call it “kudamono.” I believe there is a Miyabi version too, maybe in a better steel and thinner. Flat profile although the tip isn’t pointy. I have the Henckels and full disclosure, don’t use it at all. I’ve also seen one with exactly the blade shape of yours in an old Chicago Cutlery set or similar.


----------



## GeneH (Aug 18, 2019)

I grind mine off when that happens. But then again that’s the hobby/obsession component of the knives I have.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 18, 2019)

Have done it only with soft carbons, but to a certain degree putting in a vice helped with bended or warped blades.


----------

